# Cheap eBay Heat Belt



## McDuck (23/7/19)

Bought myself a cheap eBay heat belt

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/291759162677

Just opened it and plugged her in, sits around 50 degrees. Constant power, not adjustable.
Brewing stout, so this belt sounds like it’s gonna boil it.
Could you blokes enlighten me on methods of keeping it at 18 degrees roughly in my 12-14 degrees laundry?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beer gut (24/7/19)

Buy yourself a temp controller like an inkbird or one from kegland or keg king.
Plug your heating belt into the heat plug on the temp controller, attach the temp probe to your fermenter covered by a bit of insulation like a bit of stubble holder material.
Set your temp controller to 20°. If your laundry is below 20° the heat belt will kick in keeping it at around 20°.
Ideally you would have your fermenter in a fridge with the fridge plugged into the cooling plug and heat belt in the heat plug on the temp controller and would have heat and cooling control .

*edit ... Set the temp controller to 18° or the temperature you want to keep it at


----------

